# Aggressive Male Umbrella Cockatoo Behavior



## Pasuded (Feb 13, 2015)

I have a 22-year-old male Umbrella (White) Cockatoo named Amos. I have had him since he was very young and he has been my devoted companion ever since. Recently he is starting to show some aggressive behavior. I am honestly scared. Please keep in mind that I would never, under any circumstances, re-home him. I purchased him from a professional breeder of White Cockatoos. He has never shown this behavior before and I don't know what to do. It is not in his nature to act this way. Is he trying to become flock leader? I've never shown him anything but kindness and respect. He has always shown the same to me. I've never even raised my voice to him. Amos has never been with a female. I've never attempted to breed him, nor do I want to. I just want him to be my companion. I met both his parents and they were very good-natured. They showed absolutely no aggression. Amos is pure White Cockatoo. I don't think his parents passed on any genetic behavioral flaws to him or this behavior would have shown up much sooner, right? As I said before, I have never had him with a female. But, each day, he becomes more and more aggressive. There is nothing physically wrong with him, as I have had a veterinarian check him out.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Pasuded said:


> I have a 22-year-old male Umbrella (White) Cockatoo named Amos. I have had him since he was very young and he has been my devoted companion ever since. Recently he is starting to show some aggressive behavior. I am honestly scared. Please keep in mind that I would never, under any circumstances, re-home him. I purchased him from a professional breeder of White Cockatoos. He has never shown this behavior before and I don't know what to do. It is not in his nature to act this way. Is he trying to become flock leader? I've never shown him anything but kindness and respect. He has always shown the same to me. I've never even raised my voice to him. Amos has never been with a female. *I've never attempted to breed him, nor do I want to.* I just want him to be my companion. I met both his parents and they were very good-natured. They showed absolutely no aggression. Amos is pure White Cockatoo. I don't think his parents passed on any genetic behavioral flaws to him or this behavior would have shown up much sooner, right? As I said before, I have never had him with a female. But, each day, he becomes more and more aggressive. There is nothing physically wrong with him, as I have had a veterinarian check him out.


Maybe this is why he is annoyed at you.

You have made a life choice on his behalf that he might not have wanted for himself. Perhaps he isn't cut out for a life of celibacy (if you will pardon the pun). Maybe he has started flying with a fast crowd. Does he have any contact with Namibian Rosy-faced Lovebirds?

I believe that have a reputation for having "fresh" beaks, and umbrella cockatoos are notoriously easily led. (And of course, he will long for their easy-going familiarity with the opposite sex - or possibly the same sex. (Who is to say that he is not gay?) Something you have denied him by your insistence that he is a companion bird only and that your relationship remain purely platonic)

I think he feels that you are ruining his life and that you are not the boss of him.


----------



## Pasuded (Feb 13, 2015)

Do you think he wants a mate? If he is not happy, I will gladly do whatever it is to make him happy. Now I feel bad for him. I guess Amos will never have what it takes to be a monk. The female Namibian Rosy-Faced Lovebird is with her mate in a separate cage and he has never shown any interest in them. He will sometimes come out when I have my male Angolan Rosy-Faced Lovebird out. Can birds really be gay like people? I know there are two homosexual Chinstrap Penguins (Roy and Silo) at the Central Park Zoo, but I always thought that was a fluke of nature. My relationship with him will remain purely platonic, but if he isnt happy I will definitely make some changes in his life.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Pasuded said:


> Do you think he wants a mate? If he is not happy, I will gladly do whatever it is to make him happy. Now I feel bad for him. I guess Amos will never have what it takes to be a monk. The female Namibian Rosy-Faced Lovebird is with her mate in a separate cage and he has never shown any interest in them. He will sometimes come out when I have my male Angolan Rosy-Faced Lovebird out. *Can birds really be gay like people?* I know there are two homosexual Chinstrap Penguins (Roy and Silo) at the Central Park Zoo, but I always thought that was a fluke of nature. My relationship with him will remain purely platonic, but if he isnt happy I will definitely make some changes in his life.


I don't see why not - they are only human after all (in a sense). I can't speak for what he does and does not want, but I would urge you to communicate openly and fully with him, and to reserve judgement. He is, after all, entitled to his life choices.

Perhaps it isn't his emotional and sexual life that is making him unhappy. Perhaps he has ambitions - he may want to be a lawyer, for instance; or a fashionable dentist to the stars of stage and screen. See if you can get him to open up to you.


----------



## Pasuded (Feb 13, 2015)

Birds are more human than dogs are. I think he definitely needs a talking to. I was looking around online and apparently Mallards can be gay, so I dont see why a White Cockatoo couldnt be. Something is definitely making him upset. I didnt exactly make a college fund for him. Like I said, Amos and I will definitely have to have a talk.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Pasuded said:


> Birds are more human than dogs are. I think he definitely needs a talking to. I was looking around online and apparently Mallards can be gay, so I dont see why a White Cockatoo couldnt be. Something is definitely making him upset. I didnt exactly make a college fund for him. Like I said, Amos and I will definitely have to have a talk.


He absolutely could be gay, or even bisexual.

Either way, I wouldn't advise that you enter into a relationship of an erotic nature with him.

He could become very bi-confused.

It's a dilemma for sure.


----------



## Pasuded (Feb 13, 2015)

I will have to look for some buttless leather chaps. We will definitely remain friends and only friends. I am married after all. Maybe him and Kingsley would hit it off. Although, with the size difference, Amos would definitely have to be a bottom. :laugh:


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Pasuded said:


> I will have to look for some buttless leather chaps. We will definitely remain friends and only friends. I am married after all. Maybe him and Kingsley would hit it off. Although, with the size difference, Amos would definitely have to be a bottom. :laugh:


I would urge you to make no assumptions about the causes for his restless and increasing aggressive behaviour.

If, for instance, you decide in your heart that he is emotionally frustrated, and open the conversation with that as your sub-text, you may unwittingly prevent him from Revealing All to you - indeed, out of embarrassment he may agree with your assumption, and you could (with the best of motives, I might add) end up pushing him into a sort of Avian Village People Band, whilst all he wants to do is hitch-hike round Europe and write poetry.

Best of luck on your man-to-bird talk.


----------



## Pasuded (Feb 13, 2015)

lostbear said:


> I would urge you to make no assumptions about the causes for his restless and increasing aggressive behaviour.
> 
> If, for instance, you decide in your heart that he is emotionally frustrated, and open the conversation with that as your sub-text, you may unwittingly prevent him from Revealing All to you - indeed, out of embarrassment he may agree with your assumption, and you could (with the best of motives, I might add) end up pushing him into a sort of Avian Village People Band, whilst all he wants to do is hitch-hike round Europe and write poetry.
> 
> Best of luck on your man-to-bird talk.


I guess I'm not really sure what is causing his behavior. He is just in a total mood lately. I just wish the aggression would stop.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Pasuded said:


> I guess I'm not really sure what is causing his behavior. He is just in a total mood lately. I just wish the aggression would stop.


He could be a frustrated musician, (I once saw a video of a Cockatoo playing a piano with it's beak).

If he's reluctant to engage in meaningful dialogue with you, you could give him a pen and encourage him to record his deepest feelings in a Diary.

It would help things along if you could teach him Pitman's Shorthand, that way he could vent through the pen, yet not have others know his innermost thoughts.


----------



## Pasuded (Feb 13, 2015)

Sweety said:


> He could be a frustrated musician, (I once saw a video of a Cockatoo playing a piano with it's beak).
> 
> If he's reluctant to engage in meaningful dialogue with you, you could give him a pen and encourage him to record his deepest feelings in a Diary.
> 
> It would help things along if you could teach him Pitman's Shorthand, that way he could vent through the pen, yet not have others know his innermost thoughts.


The odd thing is that I have never had him around a female cockatoo. I've trained him since he was 9-months-old. He acts like I'm his enemy now.


----------



## Pasuded (Feb 13, 2015)

I can't see Amos playing the piano, but maybe an electric guitar.


----------

